
One of the most worrisome predictions about climate change may be coming true - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/04/23/one-of-the-most-worrisome-predictions-about-climate-change-may-be-coming-true/
======
mkempe
The most worrisome climate change is the end of the current interglacial. We
can easily live in a somewhat warmer world (note: the last interglacial was
much warmer than today) but the coming return to the Ice Age will make our
large-scale civilization very difficult.

~~~
Arbalest
Maybe not so much easily, but easier in comparison. Having lots of
agricultural land go bad due to changing rainfall patterns is going to have an
impact.

